# Miss the streets



## Diagaro (Apr 24, 2011)

Then unfuck your self, StP is not your personal shrink.
/thread


----------



## shwillyhaaa (Apr 26, 2011)

hahaha diagaro


----------



## SkinnyDGAF (Apr 26, 2011)

that was deep


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Jun 15, 2011)

its true. ive been telling my woman now for like the past 7 months, without or without jobs, homesless or not, its all the same. so why not travel and have fun. u wanna take life seriously? trust me , traveling and not throwing ur life away for a job and a car and a roof and other shit IS taking your life seriously. 

city life is less than 1% of what life is about.


----------



## BanMatt (Jun 19, 2011)

Home or no home, job or no job, crack or no crack, I still poop in a bag.


----------

